# Probleme beim WLAN-Einrichten (Windows 7 Enterprise)



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2011)

Habe mir zu Testzwecken die 90-Tage-Version von Windows 7 runtergeladen und installiert.
Technisch läuft alles einwandfrei. Zum Freischalten dieser Testversion muss ich aber noch online gehen.
Laut der Anleitung einer Fachzeitschrift heisst es, dass Windows 7 Internet-Verbindungen selbstständig erkennen könne. Habe während der Installation nicht daran gedacht, den WLAN-Router eingeschaltet zu lassen.
Da Win7 nun fertig ist, habe ich direkt zum Neustart den Router eingeschaltet. Selbstständig wurde aber nichts erkannt.
Habe versucht den WLAN-Zugang manuell einzurichten, sowie ich aber den Online-Versuch starte, kommt die Meldung "Fehler 651" - Das Modem hat ein Problem erkannt"... So ungefähr.

Komme ab hier nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, obs anders funktioniert, dass Win7 den Router findet ?

P.S. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass man die Testversion nach 90 Tage einfach wieder drüberinstallieren kann, um nach erneuter Freischaltung weitere 90 Tage problemlos damit arbeiten zu können ?


----------



## Fraggerick (22. Juli 2011)

wie bist du den mit dem router verbunden?

wenn per wlan und das ding ist auch wirklich ein router, dann hast du bei der einrichtung einer der beiden geräte irgendwas verkackt...

der router läuft, und "macht" internet? sprich: kommst du mir anderen endgeräten ins netz?

du musst da bei windows kein internet einrichten. und auch kein wlan...

wenn der router an ist und läuft steckst du nur den wlan stick in den usb bort, bzw schaltest am laptop das wlan ein, der findet das netz, du gibst den schlüssel ein, und der rest läuft von selber.

ausnahmen: 
du hast bei deinem einstellversuch irgendwas kaputt gemacht
der router funktioniert nicht "richtig" (falsch eingerichtet, name versteckt, oder mac-filter)
der wlanstick/wlankarte ist nicht windows 7 fähig/build in treiber gehen nicht.


am einfachsten wird es sein, wenn du den stick abziehst, nochmal alles was mit dem stick zu tun hast deinstalierst, den rechner per kabel ansteckst (lankabel) und dann, wenn der rechner über kabel internet hat, dann den stick nochmal anstecken.

windows 7 zieht sich dann die passenden treiber.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Also, "Modem hat ein Problem erkannt" klingt seltsam - benutzt Du wirklich WLAN? Wie genau hast Du es denn versucht? An sich sollte rechts unten ein Symbol mit "drahtlose Netzwerke" zu sehen sein, öffnen, nach Netzwerken suchen, verbinden, Schlüssel eingeben.

Konntest Du mit dem WLAn denn mit einem anderen windows problemlos online gehen?

Ansonsten schließ mal per LAN an und zieh erstmal updates und neueste Treiber.



Wie das mit dem drüberinstallieren ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, "Modem hat ein Problem erkannt" klingt seltsam - benutzt Du wirklich WLAN? Wie genau hast Du es denn versucht? An sich sollte rechts unten ein Symbol mit "drahtlose Netzwerke" zu sehen sein, öffnen, nach Netzwerken suchen, verbinden, Schlüssel eingeben.
> 
> Konntest Du mit dem WLAn denn mit einem anderen windows problemlos online gehen?
> 
> ...


 
Mit Win XP habe ich keine Probleme. Allerdings nutze ich hier auch die T-Online-Software inkl. WLAN-Acess-Finder.

Habe bei Win7 das Netzwerk-Symbol rechts unten angeklickt, aber vorhandene Netzwerke hat er nicht angezeigt bzw. erkannt.
Mehr als den Router einschalten kann ich ja auch nicht, um ihm Signale zu senden.

Hmm... Vielleicht versuche ich mein Glück mit der T-Software, auch wenn ich nicht weiss ob Win7 diese akzeptiert.

Edit:

Hat sich erledigt. Dachte Win7 hätte den WLAN-Empfänger (Hardware) selbst erkannt, was aber nicht der Fall war. Treiber installiert, und dann klappte es schon. Trotzdem danke dass ihr reagiert habt.


----------

